# Fast, high and muddy water



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Went out to fish some tailwater and was met with fast, high and muddy water from the past rain. Is it even worthwhile to fly fish such conditions? I was able to practice some casting but that was about it.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Depends if there is any clarity to the river or creek aim headed to do the same thing in about 5 min and drive 4 hrs in hopes in hooking fish. The fish concentration when it's like that is tough and if you even hook a fish in water like that it's a huge plus! Off to NY I go!


----------



## troutbum (May 5, 2009)

you could fish the big walnut near galena for white bass, or the clear fork, it usually doesnt get too blown out. good luck out there!


----------



## bfurderer (Mar 19, 2010)

As a general rule I would say 'No'. Do you have any idea what the visibility was? Anything less than 12" is really tough fishing and almost always requires a good size streamer and a sink tip or full sink line. When that water is running fast it takes for a fish to even see the fly then a lot more to move a fish out of a holding lie.

I have caught fish out of muddy water before but those fish are few and far between and I'm pretty sure I hit them on the nose with the fly. If faced with muddy conditions in a river I would opt for a local pond to chase some crappie, bass, or bluegill.


----------

